# Tera und Antialiasing ?



## paskal18 (6. Mai 2012)

hallo leute,


wie aktiviere ich das Antialiasing bei Tera ?

oder muss ich das per Nvidia systemsteuerung aktivieren ?

schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Kel (7. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich gelesen habe keine direkte Unterstützung im Spiel, Steuerung über Grafiktreiber nötig.


----------



## Sertix (21. Mai 2012)

Im Spiel Menü gibt es keine Option AA zu aktivieren.


----------

